# Natural desert setup help



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Im building my steno's a more natural desert setup i have most of it sorted but there are still a few things i dont know.

I want to use some live plants and bushes but i dont know if you can and how to, i was thinking somethin like aloe vera or some non prickly catuses that i have around the house, but im using playsand as a substrate so can you plant plants in sand? If not how would you go about planting them?

Also does anyone know where to buy a natural desert background from?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

herper147 said:


> Im building my steno's a more natural desert setup i have most of it sorted but there are still a few things i dont know.
> 
> I want to use some live plants and bushes but i dont know if you can and how to, i was thinking somethin like aloe vera or some non prickly catuses that i have around the house, but im using playsand as a substrate so can you plant plants in sand? If not how would you go about planting them?
> 
> ...


The plants really need to be from the area that the animal comes
From just as a reassurance that they couldn't be poison to it. There is plenty of info online and online places to but such plants from by mail order. As to planting they would have to stay in the pots and build the sand up around them

Hope that helps a little:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I tried creating a natural desert type setup for my dragons and this is the best I could come up with. I used artificial 'grass' to do mine but I think some people use a plant called carex bronze as this is what I was advised to use if I went down that route.
Not the best setup but here's what I came up with : victory:


----------



## Christoffer90 (Jan 3, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I tried creating a natural desert type setup for my dragons and this is the best I could come up with. I used artificial 'grass' to do mine but I think some people use a plant called carex bronze as this is what I was advised to use if I went down that route.
> Not the best setup but here's what I came up with : victory:
> 
> image


I think that setup looks pretty neat 
All though, I like simplicity in terrariums :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

personally i would look mainly at tillsandia (air plants) and would avoid planting in the sand, though you could hide pots. But with the stenos ability to dig i would worry. 

Have a lok for air plants (tillies) look at Just Airplants

Also, remeber the plant need a plant grow tube so that they can grow. 

jay


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

ive just ordered a couple of airplants with red tinge to help finish off my viv

this as natural as i can get so far




















i thought i could just put the airplants onto the sand and just take out every couple of days and spray them

??


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mork said:


> ive just ordered a couple of airplants with red tinge to help finish off my viv
> 
> this as natural as i can get so far
> 
> ...


you can just push them into the soil if you want as they have no roots it wont mattor. Personally i would tie them to one of the logs. 

Jay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> I tried creating a natural desert type setup for my dragons and this is the best I could come up with. I used artificial 'grass' to do mine but I think some people use a plant called carex bronze as this is what I was advised to use if I went down that route.
> Not the best setup but here's what I came up with : victory:
> 
> image


That looks ace mate.: victory:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> personally i would look mainly at tillsandia (air plants) and would avoid planting in the sand, though you could hide pots. But with the stenos ability to dig i would worry.
> 
> Have a lok for air plants (tillies) look at Just Airplants
> 
> ...


So would the plants survive if i just stuck them in the sand? Also how do i know which ones are desert species off that site?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I beleive they do say. However, drop gill and email and she will point out the best ones as her knowledge is far better then mine. 

i beleive they would grow in the sand if they dont get eaten first. 

Jay


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> I beleive they do say. However, drop gill and email and she will point out the best ones as her knowledge is far better then mine.
> 
> i beleive they would grow in the sand if they dont get eaten first.
> 
> Jay


A list of Tillandsia and other plants for arid environments is on my "to do list". Tillandsia tricolor (the one ordered), as a stiff leaved plant, should be fine. With good light, they will go very red.

As for planting, it can go into the substrate on this occassion, as this will not be wet - the key is to not have the base of the plant sitting in anything damp. If they are "planted" then I would suggest that you take them out of the viv to water them and leave them out until they are fully dry. This way you will avoid potential rot from lack of air circulation around the base. Only "plant" them though if there is little risk of them being crushed or eaten. Alternatively you can hang/prop them on wood, they will be equally happy.
HTH


----------

